# 64 thousand dollar question.



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

I ordered a gas tank for my 68 GTO back in April. For some reason the company I ordered it from keeps giving me excuses as to why it's not been delivered as of yet. So here's my 64K question!!! Why are (what appears to be about 98%) 68 GTO gas tanks sold without a neck? And sense they are sold without a neck where can you purchase a new neck from?!? 

Don't get me wrong I am so thankful that there are companies that make reproduction parts, because without them non of us would be driving around in what appear to be mint condition cars that are over 50 years old.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Dean
[email protected]


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

No clue on the "why".... Maybe for shipping reasons?
Reusing your original filler neck is the best choice. It is just soldered on. A radiator shop can remove your neck and solder it onto the new tank easy enough.


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks


----------

